

Cool Javascript Text Clock - supremum
http://graemeboy.com/qlock/

======
FWeinb
Looks great. I made a mutlilanguage version a while ago:
[http://codepen.io/FWeinb/pen/oyACz](http://codepen.io/FWeinb/pen/oyACz)

------
jgeorge
I've coveted a physical Beigert&Funk QlockTwo for a long time now. Never fail
to trigger my clock lust.

